# Malaysian 2nd city



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pictures by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pictures by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

amazing pics but what's the city's name


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang












Penang is the second largest city of Malaysia, after Kuala Lumpur. It consists of an island of 293 sq. km. on the north-west coast of Peninsular Malaysia and a strip of 760 sq. km. on the mainland.

It has a total population of 1.4 million. The city of Penang has the highest population density in Malaysia with 2031.74 people per square kilometer on the island and 865.99 people per square kilometer on the mainland (statistics in 1998).

Penang is also one of the states of Malaysia (state capital: *George Town*), which consists of the island and a strip of land on the mainland known as Province Wellesley (also known as Seberang Perai; principal town: Butterworth). The island is named after the pinang, or betel nut tree (Areca catechu). Penang is surrounded by several satellite towns in Kedah state, forming a large urban area in the northern part of Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Jian Fa


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Jian Fa


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang is simply the best!! It's number 1 in my heart. Miss home so much. I should post some pictures soon =)


----------



## SimPack (Aug 27, 2005)

Im impressed by Penang! looks pretty developed by its size and modern kay:


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

